# My Goal



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

To talk to this girl I have a crush on in my American Literature class tomorrow. I say hi to her and a few other things and look her in the eyes.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

Good luck! :banana


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## Fake $20 (Oct 18, 2004)

Three topics that never fail, always works for me

1) Health excersise, girls love talking about excersies weight and how little they excersise! All of them become talkative + we ususally have something safe to say

2) Pets everybody loves pets and has something funny to say about them!

3) Transportation getting to school work dorming and all the weird neighbours you got! 

Good luck!


----------



## EmKae85 (May 20, 2015)

I would dare to say that depression and anxiety can be curbed if not cured with exercise and nutrition. I don't know what kind of mess I would be in in my head if I didn't take care of my body (and mind) with frequent exercise (at least 30 min of sweat producing cardio every day) and eating healthy and balanced. The earth provides everything we need to be happy and healthy. Therapy (conversing with another human) can help too, but that's what good friends and family can provide. I'm a huge proponent of natural holistic diy medicine. The pharmaceutical companies can stick it. Shame on them for being in the business of putting a mask over real problems rather than confronting the root.


----------

